
Google dropping consumer Exchange support for Gmail, calendar, and contacts - rkudeshi
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/14/3767626/google-dropping-google-sync-exchange-support-for-gmail-calendar-and
======
fudged71
From the comments: "It looks like this is just for new users. Existing users
will not be affected"

